# Racing on Raritan Bay/Sandy Hook



## vadimgo (Feb 23, 2007)

I do not have racing ambitions on my boat at least for this season and would like to join a crew in the area.
I used to crew last 2 summers with a friend of mine on LIS, but the driving is a killing in any time exept weekend mornings. I would rather be on the water that in NYC traffic.
So, if you could use an enthusiastic and eager to learn member for your crew for some weekdays (I probably would keep weekends for cruising on my boat) let me know.
Thanks


----------

